# Goat language



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

Just curious. When a goat wags there tail is it like a dog wagging there tail> Does it mean they are happy or mad? I noticed when they are drinking there bottles they wag like mad. But they do not like to be scratched by the base of there tail and there tail will wag and they will try and bite me. Just wondering what your experiences are. Thanks, Andrea


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

My goats like to be scratched everywhere. LOL


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Goat kids wag their tails when they are happy. Some grow out of it as adults but I have a few who still wag their tails when they think food is in sight or when they are pleased to see me.
If they wag it when you are "bothering" them, they are trying to dislodge you like they would a fly. Its a sign of irritation in that case.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

keep in mind that just as a dog will thump a hind leg when you scratch its belly a goat will try to "help" you automatically by "itch biting" at whatever happens to be close enough for them to reach when you scratch an area that they would normally itch by biting. without seeing it, it is hard to know whether your goats are biting because they don't like it or because it feels really really good! my kitties will all nibble and even bite me hard when I scratch the base of their tails, but it is because they LIKE it. goats you will notice (if hornless) will tip their head back as if scratching with horns when you scratch the wither area.


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

Annie wags her tail while she's running towards us (with or without food) and when we brush her. She also LOVES to have the area at the base of her tail rubbed and gets mad when you stop.  She just turned two (we think) and I sure hope she doesn't grow out of it, it's really cute! 
She's never bit at us, so I can't help you there. But, I think DQ might be on to something.:clap:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had cats who LOVE having the base of their tail scratched. They'll start licking the air, too! My current house cat will nip me if I do it long enough. It gets a tad intense for her and that's how she reacts. My vet said it feels REALLY REALLY REALLY good to them and some don't know how to handle the rush of endorphins so they nip.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

I haven't figured this out either. My does have a couple of tail wags. The upright, loose wag is a sign of heat. The rapid wag level with the back can be from happy anticipation of a treat or getting ready to head butt. Maybe head butting IS a treat to a goat.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

My little pygmy Daisy (3mo) loves to be skratched and rubber everywhere except her little feet. She will come and place her head inbetween by feet which means she wants a belly rub I have noticed that everyone wags their tails in anticiapation of food/hay... sometimes they even stump their little feet. I will make a note of the tail wagging... and let you know what I observe. Cute little creatures.


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

If I don't immediately give attention to my baby doe she paws at me with her foot. She also wags her tail when she eats AND jumps on my head if I'm sitting low enough


----------

